# Twitter embedding



## Crackle (3 Jun 2013)

Is it possible to add Twitter to the multimedia embedding please Shaun?

If so, can you add it to the 'things some of the crusty users want doing and who knew any of them knew about social media", list please

Tah muchly 

PS the embed stuff looks like this

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p>The UCI doping controls are there to catch the dopers when nobody else will stop them. It's wonderful to see we can trust the system.</p>&mdash; David Millar (@millarmind) <a href="https://twitter.com/millarmind/status/341575086286987264">June 3, 2013</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Shaun (4 Jun 2013)

I'll look into it as a future addition - but I'm not making any changes for a couple of months because Xenforo is getting a major upgrade and I want to get that rolled-out first (since it may temporarily break some add-ons).

Once the XF upgrade is installed and running smoothly I'll take another look at this for you.


----------



## Crackle (4 Jun 2013)

OK, thanks Shaun.


----------



## Darwin (25 Aug 2013)

+1  This would be a great feature.


----------



## Crackle (10 Mar 2014)

@Shaun Is this possible or too much trouble?


----------



## Shaun (10 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> @Shaun Is this possible or too much trouble?



Sorry @Crackle it's not possible.

I've checked all available add-ons too and cannot find one that does it either.


----------



## Crackle (10 Mar 2014)

Shaun said:


> Sorry @Crackle it's not possible.
> 
> I've checked all available add-ons too and cannot find one that does it either.


Thanks for looking, never mind then, it's no biggie.


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Mar 2014)

Did you want it so members twitter feeds would show up on the forum in some way Crackle? Or were you thinking link it to an account which only follows certain "credible" feeds? I ask because should this be possible (which it isn't, I am just curious) my twitter feed definitely does not comply with CC rules and I am sure plenty of others don't


----------

